
A Cure for Cancer? Israeli Scientists Say They Think They Found One - macinjosh
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
dexterdog
Site is getting pummeled:
[https://outline.com/5YUmBr](https://outline.com/5YUmBr)

------
londons_explore
These guys seem to have missed the memo...

If your treatment doesn't involve weekly multi-thousand dollar doses for many
years, then the pharmaceutical industry will shut it down as a risk to their
profits

~~~
Nevermark
Well they are patenting the individual peptides they discover, so they are
likely to have a huge library of monopoly peptides.

Perhaps they can corner the cancer market and still make a $trillion while
lowering costs per patient too. Peptides are very cheap to produce.

